# I've Really Missed Knitting These!!



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
I had a break from them over christmas whilst I got other things done. I couldn't stand it any longer so I just HAD to knit another one.
This is also from 
http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm
(no surprise there then!! ) I just LOVE Jill's patterns
If you scroll down the page on her site it is near the bottom and is called Lily

This shawl was knitted in James Brett baby shimmer DK.
It has a very subtle shimmer thread running through it but unfortunately it hasn't shown up on the photos.

(The shawl is listed in classifieds)


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Sooooooooooooo beautiful.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohhh, your work just makes me so happy to see...Lovely just Lovely...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Good golly missmolly that is fantastic, your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beuatiful, what a very talented lady.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you very much - I really do enjoy knitting these shawls xx


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

oh that is gorgeous,


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yet another beautiful creation from you fingertips. Leonora


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I have become addicted to lace knitting and would love to do one of these beautiful circular shawls one day. This would be truly miraculous!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That shawl is gorgeous I have a couple of her patterns as well!


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

That is lovely! Did it take you a long time to make?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I LOVE Jill's patterns and have bought most of them. The only trouble now is finding the time to knit them all!!!
This one took 4 weeks but that was with knitting the lilac outfit as well xx


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

OH! OH! I love it this is sooooooo beautiful. sooo beautiful!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

missmolly said:


> As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
> I had a break from them over christmas whilst I got other things done. I couldn't stand it any longer so I just HAD to knit another one.
> This is also from
> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm
> ...


I would love to try one of these, but cant seem to wrap my head around how they are done in knitting..... are there any videos on youtube that would show how this is done, I was unable to find any, but maybe I am just not typing in the right wording... thanks


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

It is very beautiful. It would take me forever to make one of these.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Your work amazes me!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very beautiful work,I wouldn't even think of trying to make one.I knit idont crochet.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

It takes my breath away!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

klomond said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
> ...


Thank you for all of your lovely comments xx

If you type in "how to use dpns" you will find lots of videos there.
Here is a link to themhttp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+use+dpns&oq=how+to+use+dpns&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=744l6462l0l8107l15l15l0l6l6l0l197l1293l2.7l9l0

You use the dpns for about 20 rounds then transfer onto circular needles.
It took me about 5 tries before I got used to the dpn's xx


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous as usual. xx


----------



## lynnecoop (Nov 23, 2011)

This is so gorgeous.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, a real work of art. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Threlly (Jun 15, 2011)

I do love your shawls Do you get your wool from Abakhan by TJ Hughes? I do love that shop Keep posting the pics of your work I too love knitting shawls and blankets and hope to post a picture soon


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

This shawl is simply stunning, and only four weeks to do it wow missmolly you are so talented.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Threlly said:


> I do love your shawls Do you get your wool from Abakhan by TJ Hughes? I do love that shop Keep posting the pics of your work I too love knitting shawls and blankets and hope to post a picture soon


Thank you ladies for your lovely comments.

I don't get to Abakhan that much. I usually order my wool online. If you compare sites you can get some great deals on postage or even free postage xx


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! You are clearly an expert craftsperson. It is wonderful!


----------



## Threlly (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for that tip Miss Molly do you have your preferred sites I will certainly look at them this weekend


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm always happy to see your creations! Very lovely work!

Thanks for sharing pictures with us. Sandy


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Threlly said:


> Thank you for that tip Miss Molly do you have your preferred sites I will certainly look at them this weekend


Ill send you a PM xx


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Totally WOW!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

What patience you must have.........


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Miss Molly,
After seeing what you had done for the first time, I went looking at the site. No wonder you love doing them, they are what I called heritage pieces and I do hope however you gift them to, pass them on.

I would love to have a go at several of them, but do not have any babies in the family and none due. But would like to pick one to have a go. I have tried circular needles but did not get on with them, one of our fellow forum member told me to persevere.....I might just do that now I have seen what you have done. Can you suggest one to start with?


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

so beautiful and thanks for the link.Which pattern to choose as they are all lovely!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I do see why you missed doing these. It is beautiful, quite a work of art!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is amazing. I have missed your picture posts and am happy to see that you're back knitting these gorgeous things. I am going to have to make one of these the next time someone has a baby (only I hope it's not the daughter who lives in my house with her husband and four kids).


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! So beautiful.


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Wow! absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Judy Young said:


> Hi Miss Molly,
> After seeing what you had done for the first time, I went looking at the site. No wonder you love doing them, they are what I called heritage pieces and I do hope however you gift them to, pass them on.
> 
> I would love to have a go at several of them, but do not have any babies in the family and none due. But would like to pick one to have a go. I have tried circular needles but did not get on with them, one of our fellow forum member told me to persevere.....I might just do that now I have seen what you have done. Can you suggest one to start with?


Thank you all so much for your comments xx

I enjoyed knitting the "Grace" shawl. It is not too complicated and the only stitches are K P K2tog and PSSO.
Here is the link to it
http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newdesigns.htm

Scroll down and it is the 3rd pattern xx


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

really pretty


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Miss Molly, That is glorious.
Pollyanna


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! You are one talented lady.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You are 'talented'.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for you kind comments. I really have an obsession with these shawls LOL
I also have things to knit for people so have to try to fit those in as well!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! Gorgeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## knitnpurl4u (Nov 22, 2011)

I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE WHAT I SEE. YOUR WORK IS SIMPLY INCREDIBLE. GORGEOUS.

KNITNPURL4U


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning, wonderful work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful work.
Sue


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

that is so very beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you to everybody for you beautiful comments. The shawls are not as hard as they look. As long as you can use dpn's and circular knitting needles you'd be surprised how easy they will be to knit xx


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

It is so beautiful, any one would kill their DH for one of these!

Barbs. X


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG, this is just absolutely stunning - I am in awe of your talent. Just beautiful.


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is AMAZING! It would have taken me forever! I've been working on a lace shawl for the last 4 months! This would take me years!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just love your shawls! They are beautiful.


----------



## almost retired (Dec 7, 2011)

I love this. No word come to mind how beautiful it is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments xx


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Just lovely! I am always amazed at the creativity, the determination and the artistry that is takes to create such a thing of beauty! Well done!


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, this is a blanket that will be a heirloom


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

That is truly amazing. So beautiful.


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

You again, I just had to say WOW that's just beautiful....you are an amazing knitter....


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So Beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

puglover said:


> You again, I just had to say WOW that's just beautiful....you are an amazing knitter....


LOL yes me again!! Don't blame me if you get hooked on these patterns also xx


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy crap, that's super, I could never do something like that!! WOW


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you knitted this since Christmas??? oh my you are good.. and this is beautiful...


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW! Just gorgeous! 
Thank you for the link too.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As usual Miss Molly, you have created a gorgeous shawl. Love seeing your work. You are so blessed to be so talented.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

This is so beautiful, it makes me stop and gasp.
It blows my mind, keeping track of all those stiches and whats next. I am sure to have a nervous breakdown. Make sure the family knows this is a heirloom to be kept and cherished.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

OH my goodness! Unbelievable.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

was looking at that one but have started the intracate one for my friends new grandchild


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. I'd love to use this pattern for a table cloth - made out of crochet cotton. It's just beautiful. Your knitting is superb!

I think this "Lily Shawl" is my favorite one that you've knit so far. The design is right up there with her "Oak Leaf" shawl in my list of favorite circular shawl patterns. Have you ever done the "Oak Leaf" one?

Can you please tell me what that pink thing is that you use for blocking? Your pieces always look so very perfect. You're obviously an expert at blocking too.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice. And thanks for the link.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

It's really beautiful you must have lots of patience


----------



## NDBass (Jan 31, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Have yet to try a circular shawl.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful shawl--What a keepsake for a new baby.You are so giving--Thanks for sharing--


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

Ti is unbelievable what our hands can do. This is art pieces very beautiful and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

missmolly, I have to say that has got to be the most spectacular piece I've ever seen knitted. It is just beautiful. I would love to be able to do something like that, however, I've only started knitting and have a long way to go before I could even attempt something so fabulous. Whomever receives this piece should treat it as an heirloom, I know that I would. Keep up the wonderful work and enjoy your obsession, you are great at it.
Lynn


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Truly gorgeous. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sooooo So beautiful.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

MAGNIFICIENT!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very talented lady u are,,, i wish i was ur neighbore


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Really great knitting! So Perfect. I'm sure that someone will really appreciate this. So much work.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! I don't know if I would ever dare tackle something like that. Have always wanted to knit some kind of lace though. It would take me forever to do that, I think. Have to admire you!!!!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Very Beautiful pattern!! Someday I hope to knit something like that.

Angie


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this your masterpiece? Absolutely beautiful, I am envious of your talent. Keep up the good work!!!!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

So beautiful, you have a great talent, never waste it.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous!
kat


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I've just got home from work and am overwhelmed by your comments.
I haven't made it for anybody...I just enjoy knitting these and then I try to sell them xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Wow. I'd love to use this pattern for a table cloth - made out of crochet cotton. It's just beautiful. Your knitting is superb!
> 
> I think this "Lily Shawl" is my favorite one that you've knit so far. The design is right up there with her "Oak Leaf" shawl in my list of favorite circular shawl patterns. Have you ever done the "Oak Leaf" one?
> 
> Can you please tell me what that pink thing is that you use for blocking? Your pieces always look so very perfect. You're obviously an expert at blocking too.


Hi Kimmy...no, I haven't done the Oak Leaf shawl yet. I have about 18 of Jill's patterns and am finding that there are not enough hours in the day to knit all that I want to do!!!
The "pink thing" LOL are exercise/play mats that lock together like a jigsaw. I have only recently bought them after seeing people use them for blocking on here. They are the best thing!!! It's so difficult trying to block a shawl on a bed!! xx


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
> I had a break from them over christmas whilst I got other things done. I couldn't stand it any longer so I just HAD to knit another one.
> This is also from
> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm
> ...


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice, I mean gorgeous baby shawl.
I have knit for many years but don't think I could do that.

You are a fiber artist in my book.

SEA


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! That is so beautiful!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous, but i would be a little hesitant about putting a baby on one of these, someone posted not to long ago, about a friends baby who got one of her fingers caught in the "holes" and it cut off circulation in the finger and it had to be amputated. Out of all the years i have been around stuff like this and wrapped my kids up in stuff like this, i had never heard of this happening.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous, but i would be a little hesitant about putting a baby on one of these, someone posted not to long ago, about a friends baby who got one of her fingers caught in the "holes" and it cut off circulation in the finger and it had to be amputated. Out of all the years i have been around stuff like this and wrapped my kids up in stuff like this, i had never heard of this happening.


The baby was wrapped in a knitted/crocheted cocoon. They are cute, but one has to be very careful with them. Someone else did a chili pepper one and I cautioned her not to put the baby to sleep in it. She/he could sink down into it and suffocate.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Omg what beautiful work. What a lovely heirloom that will be.
Despina


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

missmolly said:


> As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
> I had a break from them over christmas whilst I got other things done. I couldn't stand it any longer so I just HAD to knit another one.
> This is also from
> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm
> ...


Missmolly this piece is just so beautiful.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

This is why this site is so VALUABLE! Blocking on these squares is brilliant, and stackable, and storable, and you can make the surface as big or as small as you need! Someone here, as usual, has many of their brain cells working! Smart, clever woman! This is not a surprise on this creative site! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

mthrift said:


> This is why this site is so VALUABLE! Blocking on these squares is brilliant, and stackable, and storable, and you can make the surface as big or as small as you need! Someone here, as usual, has many of their brain cells working! Smart, clever woman! This is not a surprise on this creative site! Thanks so much for sharing!


We find all sorts of handy tips here. I had seen a few people use them on here - I would never have thought of using exercise/play mats for blocking. They are one of the best things I have bought.
Apart from patterns....wool.......LOL


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this site. It is the first check on-line that I do with my coffee in the morning! Always something wonderful, creative, beautiful and inspiring. Look so forward to it everyday, and I just keep learning! Thanks to everyone here!


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW. Just beautiful. I think I might order one to make for a favorite niece who is expecting a girl soon.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Utterly gorgeous! How I admire your lace knitting skills. Want to try a simple lace pattern, as I have neverdone it before. Also want to try knitting with beads. Kudos to you and your talent.

karen


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

What a lovely heirloom piece you've made, something to be treasured.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

How great of you to share your obsession with all of us.The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Love your work. I'd love to try something knitted like that. your work is just beautiful.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good golly, Miss Molly. You are amazing. You just whipped that up, huh? I am in awe of you. Your work is b-u-tiful



missmolly said:


> As some of you already know I have a "mild" obsession with knitting circular baby shawls LOL
> I had a break from them over christmas whilst I got other things done. I couldn't stand it any longer so I just HAD to knit another one.
> This is also from
> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm
> ...


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

all I can say is WOW. the shawls at the site is just beautiful and your's is just as beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments.
I can't stop buying these patterns. 
I am DETERMINED to get them all done .. LOL


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments.
> I can't stop buying these patterns.
> I am DETERMINED to get them all done .. LOL


Good morning MissMolly, How long does it take you to knit one?


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

That's simply gorgeous! Great Job! Made my eyes pop! :~p


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

That's simply gorgeous! Great Job! Made my eyes pop! :~p


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments.
> ...


Hi they take 4 weeks as I always have another knitting project on the go at the same time xx


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't imagine! You have certainly found your knitting niche!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Evil woman!!!!! However, I now have ordered two shawl patterns, the christening gown pattern and the Teddy Bear outfit pattern.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Just so Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my god that is incredible!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Evil woman!!!!! However, I now have ordered two shawl patterns, the christening gown pattern and the Teddy Bear outfit pattern.


Thank you for all your lovely comments xx

:thumbup: that's just how I started.....you'll soon become hooked on them.
Did you order the Abigail shawl to match the gown?


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfection!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely. One of my adjunct daughters is pregnant with her first due in June.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, what incredible work that is!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl...you do such lovely work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just incredible. Can't get my head around it.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

one word......STUNNING!!!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

how much are these patterns ? I think they are just beautiful, might have to try one


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

free2knit said:


> how much are these patterns ? I think they are just beautiful, might have to try one


Thank you everybody xx

The patterns are £4.99 $7.89 US

They are clearly written and so easy to understand x


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks, I couldn't figure out the cost.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

LOUANNETHOMAS said:


> thanks, I couldn't figure out the cost.


Hi if ever you want to convert a currency just google "currency convertor" and click on one of the sites. You just enter the amount you want to convert and to which currency and it works it out for you xx :thumbup:


----------



## dlindsey (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG ! What beautiful work. Great job, wish I had the talent. Denise


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Miss Molly,

What yarn did you use for these shawls, and what's the yardage on your ball band (or meters), please? Being in the US I need to find the comparable yarn, but since the yardage per ball is independent of the gram weight, I need a little bit more info to be able to get sufficient yarn.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Miss Molly,
> 
> What yarn did you use for these shawls, and what's the yardage on your ball band (or meters), please? Being in the US I need to find the comparable yarn, but since the yardage per ball is independent of the gram weight, I need a little bit more info to be able to get sufficient yarn.


Hi I will get a band from the wool and let you know the details xx


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful, exquisitly gorgeous!!!! Your workmanship is inspiring!!! Thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm in complete awe of this shawl. it is so pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Miss Molly,
> 
> What yarn did you use for these shawls, and what's the yardage on your ball band (or meters), please? Being in the US I need to find the comparable yarn, but since the yardage per ball is independent of the gram weight, I need a little bit more info to be able to get sufficient yarn.


Thank you ladies for your lovely replies xx

Hi Mousepotato, unfortunately the wools in the UK only have the weight on the bands. If it's any help I used 750 g to make this shawl xx


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

How do you do it so quickly? What an inspiration!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I love it!! Thank you for posting it. I may have to try one.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

missmolly said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Molly,
> ...


----------



## traceycoakley (Feb 19, 2015)

Where can I get this pattern, I've hunted high & low


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

traceycoakley said:


> Where can I get this pattern, I've hunted high & low


You'll find it here: http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm. I've knit these patterns and they are lovely.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

the is no longer available. too bag


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

As always, your knitting of these shawls are perfection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful ! A work of art.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

That is just gorgeous. What a talent you have.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Knitter forever said:


> Very beautiful work,I wouldn't even think of trying to make one.I knit idont crochet.


That is knitting as well.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

missmolly I love to see pictures of your knitting. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my, that is absolutely gorgeous. What an heirloom!


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite. I am curious, about how long did it take to complete this? So very often I find myself so very impressed by the quality of those items made by UK knitters.


----------



## traceycoakley (Feb 19, 2015)

Tried, that page is no longer available


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, wow, and wow! Absolutely gorgeous, amazing work, Tracy!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments ~ wow I can't believe it's been 3 years since I posted this ;-)

Jil the designer has changed her website and the pattern can be found here

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/lilyshawl.htm


----------

